# Kunstköder und Platte angeln



## Sandrus (23. November 2017)

Hallo Zusammen 
ich bin noch keine all zu erfahrene Anglerin, habe aber mal eine Frage zum Brandungsangeln bzw. zum Angeln auf Plattfische. Würde dabei doch gerne mal einen Steinbutt an den Haken bekommen. Dorsch wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht. Habe jetzt viel darüber gelesen, dass Naturköder ideal sind. Also Sandaal, Seeringelwurm, Watwurm und sogar Fischfetzen. Gibt es aber auch Kunstköder die Erfolg mit sich bringen? Oder sind hier echt Naturköder die bessere Wahl?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Kunstköder und Platte angeln*

In der Brandung wirst Du Butt (Scholle, Flunder, Kliesche) immer am besten auf Würmer (Watt- und Seeringler) fangen, Dorsch und Steinbutt sind Räuber, die auch gut Kunstköder nehmen, sind aber nicht so oft in Reichweite der Brandungsangler (Wathose, rauswaten etc.).

Köderfische /Tobse/Fetzen etc. gehen auch als Köder in der Brandung, Würmer sind aber meist deutlich besser.

Wobei es natürlich noch drauf ankommt, WO Du unterwegs sein wirrst: Nordsee oder Ostsee, Norwegen etc...


----------



## Andal (23. November 2017)

*AW: Kunstköder und Platte angeln*

Mit Steinbutt kann ich leider auch noch nicht aufwarten. Aber alle anderen Flachfische habe ich in Norwegen auch gut mit Gummiködern erwischen können. Gehen tu es also.


----------



## geomas (23. November 2017)

*AW: Kunstköder und Platte angeln*

Hallo Sandra, 
bin kein Brandungsangler, habe aber öfters Platte (Flundern, Klieschen) als Beifang beim Dorschangeln. Köder waren Twister verschiedener Machart und Größe, ganz normal am Jighaken gefischt.
Dienstag zwei gerade maßige Flundern, die sich jeweils für einen orangenen „Mogambo Grub” von gut 15cm interessierten. Eine hatte den großen Haken direkt im Maul, die andere war in der „Backe” von außen gehakt.
Mit mehr Gewässerkenntnis lassen sich Platte mit Sicherheit effektiv mit Kunstködern beangeln, also vom Boot/Bellyboat aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Kunstköder und Platte angeln*

Deswegen die Frage, WO sie unterwegs ist.

An der Ostsee kannste Dir mit Kunst auf Butt nen Wolf angeln, aber eher seltener nen Butt...


----------



## Franz_16 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Kunstköder und Platte angeln*

Hallo Sandra,
es gab dazu schonmal ein recht interessantes Thema hier:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=303967

Tenor:
Gummi geht - Naturköder sind besser! 
Man kann die Gummiköder (Twister) in Heringsöl einlegen - das kann die Attraktivität verbessern.
Es gibt auch "künstliche" Wattwürmer.
Gibt da einiges aus der Gulp Serie oder jetzt auch ganz aktuell den sog. "Doppelgänger" von Eisele.

Insgesamt könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass man mit kleinen Twistern an einem Texas-Rig oder Carolina-Rig durchaus Plattfische fangen könnte. 

Ein echter Wattwurm dürfte als Köder aber kaum zu schlagen sein.

@Andal
Wie hast du das in Norwegen gemacht? Mit Twister oder mit Gummifisch? Gejiggt oder über den Grund geschleift?


----------



## Franky (23. November 2017)

*AW: Kunstköder und Platte angeln*

Ich kann mich dem nur anschließen. Gezielt mit Gummi auf Flunder, Kliesche und Scholle ist sehr mühselig. Naturköder (Watti, Kneifer) sind da die bessere Wahl.
Hier wäre eine Anregung, wie... http://weserstrand-bremen.de/angeln/berichte/herbst_2007.htm
Steinbutt auf Kunstköder (kleine Pilker) geht, wenn man weiss, wo sie sind. Und selbst da muss man ihnen "vors Maul" schmeissen.
Meine Wahl wäre aber auch hier Naturköder in Form von Tobsen oder Heringsstücken.
Siehe https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=155977


----------



## Stulle (23. November 2017)

*AW: Kunstköder und Platte angeln*

Mein Vater hält eisern daran fest mit Carolina rig auf flundern zu angeln sein Erfolg  (wie man ließt auch der von anderen) liegt bei 1/10 bis 1/5 von dem was naturköder bringen. 

Dorsch auf Wobler oder Blinkern ist (Springer Fliege/Twister) hingegen sehr erfolgversprechend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Kunstköder und Platte angeln*

nimmt er normale Twister oder so geflavourertes Zeug?


----------



## Stulle (23. November 2017)

*AW: Kunstköder und Platte angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nimmt er normale Twister oder so geflavourertes Zeug?


Als ich dabei war so eine creature und gesalzene hat er aber auch. Das System stell ich ausdrücklich nicht infrage aber besser Wurm oder Fisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Kunstköder und Platte angeln*

hätt ich auch genommen, Ringler oder Fetzen.

Laune macht das sicher.

Aber auch eher vom Boot als vom Ufer, oder (wg. Wurfweite?)


----------



## Stulle (23. November 2017)

*AW: Kunstköder und Platte angeln*

Für flundern geht meine meiner Meinung nichts über seeringler und den aktuell bevorzugten auftreiber. Darf ich zu dr. Catch verlinken?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Kunstköder und Platte angeln*

mach ruhig mal, wenns wertvoll ist.


----------



## Stulle (23. November 2017)

*AW: Kunstköder und Platte angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hätt ich auch genommen, Ringler oder Fetzen.
> 
> Laune macht das sicher.
> 
> Aber auch eher vom Boot als vom Ufer, oder (wg. Wurfweite?)


Manchmal reichen 30m Würfe manchmal müssen es 100m sein. Wetter und Ort sind dabei entscheident. Ein Boot hilft natürlich ungemein. Aber ich glaube bei ihrer Frage ging es mehr ums Brandungsangeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Kunstköder und Platte angeln*

stimmt ;-))


----------



## Stulle (23. November 2017)

*AW: Kunstköder und Platte angeln*

Das System hab ich mir diesen sommer auch gebastelt natürlich nicht so raffiniert wie seine aber ich war auf dem richtigen Weg [emoji2]

https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/meeresangeln/brandungsvorfach-plattfisch-angeln-selber-bauen


https://youtu.be/Dbeon-Mv5nM

https://youtu.be/9i8ezsWtwoU

Nach dem ersten biss ruhig etwas warten Platte kommen oft im Rudel.


----------



## Andal (23. November 2017)

*AW: Kunstköder und Platte angeln*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Andal
> Wie hast du das in Norwegen gemacht? Mit Twister oder mit Gummifisch? Gejiggt oder über den Grund geschleift?



Ich bin ja zu meinem Norwegen-Halbjahr gekommen, wie die Jungfrau zum Kind und hatte weder die richtigen Gerätschaften, noch einen blassen Schimmer vom Meeresangeln - also wurde nach Leibeskräften experimentiert. Geräte nachbeschafft.

Alles was ich wußte, war das Flachfische futterneidig und neugierig sind. Also habe ich eine mittlere Spinnrute mit einem ganz normalen Jigkopf und davor einen Spinnerblatt bestückt. Auf den Haken kam ein normaler Twister. Weil das alles recht leicht war, habe ich mich über dem nicht so tiefen (ca. 10-15 m) Fjordende treiben lassen und die Montage mal schleifen lassen und ab und zu etwas leicht angejiggt. Siehe da, es funktionierte sehr gut. Flundern und Klieschen, deutlich über der Ostseegröße, fanden das richtig gut.

Ich bin von dieser Fischerei auf Flache überzeugt und mittlerweile gibt es ja auch eine reichliche Auswahl an Buttlöffeln in allen möglichen Farben und Ausführungen und es gibt jetzt den künstlichen Wattwurm mit "Kvalvik" Lockstoff von Dieter Eisele. Da juckt es mich jetzt um so mehr, wieder mal ans Meer zu kommen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Kunstköder und Platte angeln*

Zumal man Platte ja noch darf.


----------



## Andal (23. November 2017)

*AW: Kunstköder und Platte angeln*

Erstens das und zweitens macht es, jedenfalls mir, so deutlich mehr Spass, als auf einem Kutter voller Trunkenbolde. Drittens sind sie auch in der Küche ein Schatz!


----------



## Sandrus (24. November 2017)

*AW: Kunstköder und Platte angeln*

Ui, Leute erstmal danke für eure ganzen Antworten  
Voraussichtlich wollen wir an die Nordsee. Die Ostsee soll eher mager ausfallen, wenn es um Steinbutte geht. Zumindest habe ich das so empfunden, nach drölftausend Artikel zum Steinbutt. Sollen wohl langsamer wachsen etc. 

Naturköder habe ich mir auf jeden Fall fest notiert mit drei Ausrufezeichen  

Kunstköder werden wir wahrscheinlich auch mitnehmen, nur um mal zu testen, ob die gut laufen oder nicht  

Und danke noch mal !


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Kunstköder und Platte angeln*



Sandrus schrieb:


> Naturköder habe ich mir auf jeden Fall fest notiert mit drei Ausrufezeichen
> 
> Kunstköder werden wir wahrscheinlich auch mitnehmen, nur um mal zu testen, ob die gut laufen oder nicht


Guter Plan!!!!!!

Denn ob Du was fängst oder etwas weniger:
Schon durchs testen wirste Spaß haben!!

Gute Einstellung!!


----------



## Andal (24. November 2017)

*AW: Kunstköder und Platte angeln*

Dann sucht euch aber mal ein Fleckchen Nordsee ohne schlickigen Boden!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Kunstköder und Platte angeln*

Gut das meine Frau gar nicht wusste, das es nicht klappt.

Die Flunder biss auf ein Kopyto shad in motoroil


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Kunstköder und Platte angeln*

geil (wie sie sich freut!!)!!

Dass es künstlich klappt, war ja auch klar. 

Aber auch, dass Du gezielt mit Wurm mehr erwischst!!


----------



## Sandrus (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kunstköder und Platte angeln*

Da hätte ich mich genauso gefreut. :m

Bin gerade am durchstöbern, um ein zwei Kunstköder mitzunehmen. Habe jetzt folgende gefunden: 

https://www.angel-domaene.de/team-deep-sea-ostsee-killer-pilker-80g-sandaal-spezial--19064.html

und

https://www.angel-domaene.de/angel-domaene-exquisite-squid-jig-wp-25-farbe-02-80g--24143.html


reichen 80g oder lieber mehr?


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kunstköder und Platte angeln*

Puhhh.... das ist jeden Tag anders. Es kommt auf die "Drift" an, wie schnell also das Boot treibt. Wenn die Drift stärker ist, braucht man mehr Gewicht - wenn sie schwächer ist weniger. 

Deswegen hat man normalerweise immer einige verschiedene Köder / Gewichte dabei 

Wann und Wo genau es hingehen soll weißt du noch nicht?


----------



## Stulle (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kunstköder und Platte angeln*

Vom Ufer aus nutzlos vom Boot aus kann der Pilker reichen.


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kunstköder und Platte angeln*

Wenn du mit Ufer die flachen Strände meinst, dann ja. Aber von Bauwerken aus sieht es schon wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## Stulle (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kunstköder und Platte angeln*

Ja Ufer wie wir sie in D haben, es wurde ja nach Brandungsangeln gefragt.


----------



## Sandrus (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kunstköder und Platte angeln*

Ok, ich merke schnell, dass ich noch jede Menge zu lernen habe.  Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

